# Dallas cup



## Momof2soccerkids

Anyone in need of a 2011 player for Dallas Cup? My daughter Can guest play if needed. She is a flight one defender. My son will be playing out there that week.


----------



## jsoccer

She is too young...Dallas Cup on girls side starts at U-16. Expected to add one or two more age groups starting next year.


----------



## Momof2soccerkids

jsoccer said:


> She is too young...Dallas Cup on girls side starts at U-16. Expected to add one or two more age groups starting next year.


Thank you for the heads up.


jsoccer said:


> She is too young...Dallas Cup on girls side starts at U-16. Expected to add one or two more age groups starting next year.


thanks. Maybe in a couple of years.


----------



## jsoccer

The younger girls and older girls (who don't play in the Dallas Cup) play in the Dallas International Girls Cup April 13-17th. It has been around quite a while and host international teams as well. Its a top tier tournament as well. My daughter is on Solar 09G ECNL and will be our 2nd year to play. here is link to tournament for you.  https://www.dallasinternationalgirlscup.org/


----------

